# Rockler & CustomMade; selling your stuff



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey gang, just got this email from Rockler, thought I'd pass it along to anyone who hadn't heard about it and might be interested…

-------
Have you ever thought about making extra money using your woodworking equipment and skills? If so, now may be the perfect time to give it a try!

Thanks to a newly formed joint venture, Rockler is proud to offer you the opportunity to set up shop on CustomMade.com. Over 750,000 people visited CustomMade last year, looking to hire a woodworker. This year we expect that number to increase to over 1 million!

Don't miss your chance to get in on the ground floor. Many visitors are looking to hire local woodworkers, so you could be one of the first to get listed in your area.

Visit http://www.rockler.com/RocklerCustomMade/index.cfm for pricing and more information on signing up. 
-------

Looks like it promotes and showcases your work, pricing goes from $195 a year for a "Starter Plan (Provides you with 6 sample item listings, with 3 photos for each listing.)" to $695 for the "Unlimited Plan (Provides you with 35 sample item listings, with 3 photos for each listing. Includes preferred positioning in select areas of the site and a banner ad unit with 25,000 impressions.)

Anyways, seeing the kind of quality stuff alot of people here put out thought some of you might wanna know bout it (who knows, someday I might give it a try lol)


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anybody check this out? Is it as good as it sounds?


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

CustomMade looks like a great way showcase quality work. My question to anyone out there who is using it - does it generate sales?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

It is best at least have a website if your going to list there.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, if it is worth it, though. My question would be having customers that required packing and shipping costs. Personally, I would put the money into some advertising or some such to work the local market.


----------

